# trap out now or wait till spring?



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Go ahead and trap them out. At the very least you can combine them with a weak hive.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

do it now, if the tree blows over and the hive gets exposed in the winter they could be done. plus there is a chance that you will not get them all and they will rebuild. or a swarm move in the vacant hive, and you got another trap out in the spring.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

If you do it now, and you want it to survive the Winter, be prepared to feed heavily, and/or give honey from another hive. I always stopped trapping in Kentucky about the 20th of June to the 1st of July, so, here, it would be on the border line. Not sure of your conditions in Oregon. 

As MrBeeman said, if you want to combine it, then you can do it any time. If you want to eliminate the colony, you can do it any time. If you want it as a colony, to overwinter, it is beginning to get late. Not too late, but, borderline. 

And, as Tenbears says, if the tree is about to fall on its own, then you have nothing to lose. However, your statement that the owner does not want it cut, indicated that it is not in imminent danger of blowing over.

This is one of those situations where it is your call.

cchoganjr


----------

